# tie rods



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok well my tie rods needed replacing, so i got new ones and when replacing the boots that cover the ends are ripped and i need new ones but i cant find them anywhere...and im not even sure what there called. Any help on where to find them? or what there called? will be greatlly appreciated.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Victoria-British should have those. I just got their new catolog the other day, pretty sure I saw those in there. 

http://www.victoriabritish.com/


----------

